# High Royds (The Mortuary)



## phill.d (Nov 22, 2007)

I've looked all over this site & i can't see any posts of the mortuary block in High Royds so i'll post a few pics i got recently. Apologies if it's already been covered so i'll just put a few up.




I got some cracking shots in the clock tower but time was pushing on, so we descended the stairs and out into the now bitterly cold November night to trudge through the mud looking for the motuary (we were in a lunatic asylum after all) We had a vague idea what the mortuary looked like from the outside and we searched in vain. Just as we were going to call it a day we found it. We peered through the window by torch light and caught a glimpse of the very spooky looking mortuary slab. The place looked less than inviting i can say but this is what we had come for, so after a bit of arguing who would climb in first we were in and setting up the cameras.




The ghost of Carlins past.
This is probably my favourite shot of the night. It was only a test shot for the camera settings and exposure time but i love the surreal silhouette of carlin and the stray torch light leaving a weird light trail, it's almost like an apparition rising from the slab and leaving this mortal coil.




Once again the night time saved the day as we were able to play with the torches to try create different effects. We lit this shot from low level and it's created a strange shadow giving the impression the slab has started to levatate. Anyone remember the exorcist?




THE FRIDGE FRIGHT NIGHT.
With great intrepedation we slowly pulled the handle to open the body fridge. What we were expecting to see in there i don't know.. but you've just got to look haven't you? Well we had the shock of our lives when we spotted this white protective smock hanging up in there. As Larry Grayson used to say... Ohhh shut that door!! 




Honi Soi Qui Mal Y Pense (evil to him who thinks evil)
The Most Noble Order of the Garter is a medieval English order of chivalry or knighthood, and the pinnacle of the British honours system. Membership in it is limited to the Sovereign, the Prince of Wales and no more than twenty-four members, or Companions; men are known as Knights
The order's emblem, depicted on insignia, is a garter with the motto
Honi soit qui mal y pense (shame upoun he who thinks evil of it)
in gold lettering. Members of the order wear such a garter on ceremonial occasions.





Oh yeah there was this beautiful white dove sat up in the clock tower when we were there. Anyone else seen it?

I've a few more shots i got from the day on my blog here if anyone wants a look

http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=265602590&blogID=330662050


----------



## sheep2405 (Nov 22, 2007)

Very nice stuff, look a good place for photos.

S


----------



## King Al (Nov 22, 2007)

Cool effect with the blue light, very nice pictures - atmosheric place


----------



## phill.d (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks fellas.. yes you can't beat these types of places for spooky stuff. Times running out for this place so it's best viewed soon if anyone wants it..
I put a video up of the place here
http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=265602590&blogID=330662050


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 22, 2007)

Love those pics Phill.d. Had to laugh at the fridge shot...it really does look like something otherwordly floating in the air. Nice one! 
Oh, and the dove in the clocktower is superb.

Cheers


----------



## snappel (Nov 23, 2007)

Good pictures. As mortuaries go, High Royds is pretty special.


----------

